# FREE SAMPLES!!!



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

just been on the Gaspari Nutrition website and there offering free samples on a few products such as;

super pump- http://www.superpump.co.uk/

plasmajet- http://www.plasmajet.co.uk/

enjoy people!!

:thumb:


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks 4 da heads up dany_boy001

reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome find thnks


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

a few more aswell guys on this site;

http://www.bodytemple.co.uk/samplesmuslce/shop/43/


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

good stuff bud, well found!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice crack! reps


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

good shout


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hotelcalifornia said:


> Nice crack! reps


Crikey!

So that's what the secret ingedient is!


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i love free


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Just tried the body temple site and when im through to the last transaction its saying :

This transaction attempt has failed. Please use the Proceed button go back to the web store from which you were purchasing. The details of the failure are given below.

Status: INVALID

Status Detail: 4009 : The Amount is outside the allowed range. The value was 0.00.

anyone else get this?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

gaspari and body temple are the same place

still ordered two tho..!


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

MWG said:


> Just tried the body temple site and when im through to the last transaction its saying :
> 
> This transaction attempt has failed. Please use the Proceed button go back to the web store from which you were purchasing. The details of the failure are given below.
> 
> ...


i did the first time, i added all the samples you can get, i needed new straps anyway so added them aswell and the order went through fine.

will have to wait and see how many samples i get.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice find! The company offering the free samples operate about 10 mins from where I live, might poop down there to have a look!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

NICE FIND


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

You need to purchase something, I got the same until I added some ZMA.



MWG said:


> Just tried the body temple site and when im through to the last transaction its saying :
> 
> This transaction attempt has failed. Please use the Proceed button go back to the web store from which you were purchasing. The details of the failure are given below.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers for that. I've been waiting for an excuse to try PlasmaJet for a while.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Today I received my order and 14 samples of quality stuff!!! Thanks Body Temple!


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks dany_boy001 ,

You're a true gent!


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

hotelcalifornia said:


> Today I received my order and 14 samples of quality stuff!!! Thanks Body Temple!


bastards only gave me 6 free samples (5 of which were protein), lol.

atleast its free and got my straps aswell

good job Body temple


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

has anyone got their samples from the superpump website?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers nice find.. Just bought CNP t-shirt and all the samples I could


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I got error emails back after trying to claim them through the Gaspari sites.


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> has anyone got their samples from the superpump website?


think them websites were running as body temple and the email address they used isnt active any more so the only way is through bodytemple.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dany_boy001 said:


> think them websites were running as body temple and the email address they used isnt active any more so the only way is through bodytemple.


I also had probs with the first two websites, so done the same thing as dany_boy001 and recieved 7 samples yesterday, so all is good in my eyes. Thanks bodytemple but next time i order a more stuff i want the full twelve:rolleyes: 

EDIT: Reps sent mate )


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

good find i've wanted to try plasmajet for a while


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

hotelcalifornia said:


> Today I received my order and 14 samples of quality stuff!!! Thanks Body Temple!


Did u buy anything with them?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Did u buy anything with them?


the body temple one doesnt work for me


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bought some CNP gakic pro with body temple and put all 12 samples on the order, so is it just pot luck which ones I receive?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Got a CNP t-shirt yesterday and recieved 10 out of 12 samples


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.fitflex.com/supplement-samples.html another one i found...but dunno if it works aint tried it yet


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

forget that its in america only


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Always love free samples. cheers


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

Good find! Ordered mine yesterday, will wait to see how many of the free samples arrive. How long did your delivery take?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one reps coming your way


----------



## Sopeba (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice 1. Reps for you


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

Just tried both of these and got a delivery failure notice to my email?!

Anyone else got this?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We have a single servings section where you can try out products by Controlled Labs, ALRI, Driven Sports, EAS among others before buying in bulk. You can enter UKm5 for 5% off any order at our site until May 10 as well

http://www.predatornutrition.com/cat-single-servings.cfm


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

MWG said:


> Just tried the body temple site and when im through to the last transaction its saying :
> 
> This transaction attempt has failed. Please use the Proceed button go back to the web store from which you were purchasing. The details of the failure are given below.
> 
> ...


yes i got that to


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

dany_boy001 said:


> a few more aswell guys on this site;
> 
> http://www.bodytemple.co.uk/samplesmuslce/shop/43/


ordered from here on thursday, water bottle + the samples, not here yet

im thinking it will arrive tomorrow because of the bank holiday?

still says processing on the status, not sure whether this means waiting to be sent out of the factory or on its way?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

TOBE said:


> ordered from here on thursday, water bottle + the samples, not here yet
> 
> im thinking it will arrive tomorrow because of the bank holiday?
> 
> still says processing on the status, not sure whether this means waiting to be sent out of the factory or on its way?


yeah same as mine was hoping would come today as im not at work, but iv got tomorow off aswel now so hopefully they should come then


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah mine haven't turned up yet


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive just looked on the delivery thing on the website and it says free delivery for orders over £10

Mine came to £3.19 and I can't remember if it asked me for a delivery fee, i dont think it did..

It says



> For orders less than £10, delivery charge will be applied and you will be called by a member of the team in order to take the payment.


Now i dont know if this is my problem or what? did you guys have an option to pay for delivery?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

TOBE said:


> Ive just looked on the delivery thing on the website and it says free delivery for orders over £10
> 
> Mine came to £3.19 and I can't remember if it asked me for a delivery fee, i dont think it did..
> 
> ...


oh i dont think i got asked about delivery fee. hopefully they will just send it anyway


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine hasn't arrived yet either, must be from the bank holiday although I did order thursday so still should have been here today really...


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

TOBE said:


> Ive just looked on the delivery thing on the website and it says free delivery for orders over £10
> 
> Mine came to £3.19 and I can't remember if it asked me for a delivery fee, i dont think it did..
> 
> ...





solidcecil said:


> oh i dont think i got asked about delivery fee. hopefully they will just send it anyway


Bought some cnp straps for around £6/£7 and didnt pay delivery


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

nice one


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks

jjab


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Got a missed call off them today

They left a voice mail saying i need to pay for the delivery or if i wanted a refund, im gonna ring them in a minute

Just thought i'd let the people who didn't pay delivery know 

*edit, just paid it by phone *


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I got mine last week.

9 out of 12 samples.. and couple of the samples werent even on the list?! Oh well.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

mine came today..i ordered a sci-mx bottle for like 3.20 and didnt pay for delivery ?..i got 10/10 samples


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

jammy fooker lol!

Not sure where they are based like, might have been why?

Anyway I don't mind paying like, just i wasn't sure what was happening over it until they rang today


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a phone call aswell today saying i needed to pay £3 delivery or have a refund. Paid it so will wait and see what arrives.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

lol ..i didnt give them my phone number, maybe thats why they didnt contact me about paying for delivery?..i dunno , but i thought it was great of them to give me 10 samples


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mine came today aswel got all 12samples and didnt have to pay for delivery but i got a tshirt insted of the bottle.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I had an email asking me to pay for delivery as my total game to less than £10. I mentioned that the wording on their home page is misleading

*"You will find 1000's of Sports Nutrition Supplements and Bodybuilding Supplements at greatly discounted prices all with FREE NEXT DAY DELIVERY"*

They then emailed me back pointing me toward the delivery details page.

I must admit that I feel let down as the homepage mentions free delivery, I wasn't charged at time of purchase for delivery and they then ask for the extra several days after ordering. If they had added the charge at checkout I would have paid it.

I've cancelled my order out of principal and probably won't use them again.


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah ordered mine friday 1st may and still have not arrived so will phone upand ask if i have to pay the delivery as my order came to 8 quid.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mine was £9.49 and didnt have to pay delivery


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah just got off the phone to them and mine has been sent out with the samples and i dont have to pay the delivery eitherand my order only came to £7.99 so i am happy with that.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

so why do some people have to pay for delivery and other do not?

i will be canceling if i am made to pay for delivery. not that i mind paying but the site says it's free delivery on all items.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

dammit muscle milk is the main one i wanted to try and it's out of stock.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got mine today, got 11 samples and only asked for 10! Muscle milk tastes amazing btw


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dany_boy001 said:


> just been on the Gaspari Nutrition website and there offering free samples on a few products such as;
> 
> super pump- http://www.superpump.co.uk/
> 
> ...


has anyone achully recived these samples? ordered ages ago and not recived


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

same here, still hasn't arrived


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> has anyone achully recived these samples? ordered ages ago and not recived





TOBE said:


> same here, still hasn't arrived


But did u order anything with them? if not u wont recieve anything, come on guys has been said numerous times:rolleyes:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

got mine on friday 12 free samples and i order like the cheapest thing over £10 whcih was some really cheap crappy trib, and they sent me a really expensive one lol!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> But did u order anything with them? if not u wont recieve anything, come on guys has been said numerous times


Yes I did.

I was just about to send them a message but now it wont let me on the site!

I ordered I think it was the 30th April as i remember it being before the bank holiday...

Has anyone got a contact number for them by any chance, i tried a few different links of Google but had no luck unfortunately, I'm not sure if my email will be replied to if the website is down..


----------



## henchest (Jul 26, 2009)

Keep the gud work up guys!...Anymore info on free supplements??


----------

